# so I officially have the weirdest cat...



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Today I decided on a healthy snack and cut up a Mango and took it into my room to read... everyone followed me, of course, and Munch being Munch, decided he wanted some too
.. he always wants what I have, but I dont usually let him. Well he started offering the last trick we've been working on, which is a really stupid thing to teach a cat, I've just found out... high five is not something you want your cat doing to you when you're eating.... but, I digress. Of course I had to give him a piece for being so clever lol. 

The goofy cat ate it! AND came back for more! 

So now his list of weird things he eats is
Mango
Spaghetti squash
Macaroni and cheese
Bread
Asparagus
Potatoes
Corn
Popcorn
Rice
Cauliflower
Beans
Doritos

Alot of these were accidents... they were either stolen from me or the dogs lol

What weird foods do your cats eat?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Stephano is a little piglet, who will eat many weird things. One is cheese its. My hubby will snack on those from time to time, and he has to beg for one. He also tries to steal whole loaves of bread and try to eat through the plastic, so we have been trying to keep it inside the microwave or out of reach, he is very naughty. I fed him extra food today, thinking, maybe he really is just hungry. I don't know that he would eat beans like your kitty, but I believe he would eat many of the things on your list. Sounds like you have a little piglet too


----------



## Kbbargho (Mar 26, 2013)

I once had to wrestle a drumstick lolly off Mika. Little bugger had found it and was happily kicking away. She seems to have a sweet tooth, which is weird for a cat.

She also likes watermelon...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My granddaughter was eating a hamburger and set it down. Billy came and stole it. We found bits of it in the living room.

kbbargho, my cats LOVE the grocery store deli fried chicken. When we have a big party I always order plenty extra to give the cats, skin and all!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

One of the weirdest is potato peel, french fries and any kind of Lays chips!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

bibiak87 said:


> One of the weirdest is potato peel, french fries and any kind of Lays chips!



I read on one of those lists of things your cat should avoid, like chocolate, apparently *raw* potato isn't good for them.
I just thought of that when I read "potato peel"


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine loooove chips, especially tortilla chips. And of course, raw meat. I had a really stupid moment this last week. Was at the store, and they had filet mignon, and I felt like treating myself. Take it home, and put it on the counter to warm up before cooking it, and I go vacuum. Come back to find the cats have eaten ALL of it after gnawing through the butcher paper.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

cat face said:


> I read on one of those lists of things your cat should avoid, like chocolate, apparently *raw* potato isn't good for them.
> I just thought of that when I read "potato peel"


I know, that list lives on my fridge lol.
I don't feed it to them but whenever I try to peel, I have eyes on me everywhere! They always try to get a piece if something drops on the floor!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

:thumb bibiak87​


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Most of my cats have fairly normal tastes when it comes to food, except Galileo; he's my adventurous epicurean.

The list of odd foods that Leo enjoys include:

Mango (so, your cat isn't the only Mango-muching oddball)
Watermelon
Cantaloupe
Grilled Peppers
Tomato
Kiwi (which we can't let him have since he's allergic)
Peaches
Nectarines
Apricots
Corn

I find his love of Peaches, Nectarines, and Apricots to be the strangest of his food choices, considering how tangy and somewhat tart all of those fruits are. I would have thought that a cat would react to a nectarine in a similar way to how cats react to citrus, but Galileo absolutely loves them.


----------



## Hinterlander (Jul 19, 2013)

Olives.
I have never seen a cat jump on dropped food so fast. My whole family was questioning if it really happened! 

Anything salty, buttery, bloody or sweet are for the taking in my house. 

Also anything that comes in a box or bag will be munched. I came home to a half-exploded bag of flour once. It was not catastrophic, but I learned my lesson. 
They even go after the litter bag (or box when I cant get a bag)!! 

But I think the last 2 are more because of my Rex's munching fixation and hyperactivity...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Munch is aptly named! Impressive list of Munchables! 

Percy loved Italian-especially pizza! Sauce,cheese,crust... And Vegemite. Robin doesn't go for people food as much,but he does like rice and Georgia peaches!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

KD, cheese, ice cream, and any sort of meat are favourites. He will NOT, absolutely NOT touch ANY fruits and vegetables, he'll beg for them, but if you offer him a little piece he turns his nose up.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ha ha ha... well, I now have to add to Munch's list. He stole raw broccoli from the dogs and ate it. He's also had Dragonfruit. And he is currently eating a bully stick lol weirdo


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

wasoncewas said:


> Mine so far is Blue Cheese, Doritos, and steak. He inky gets kicks and a possible nibble I try keep him to his Friskies oceans delight n treats.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwww you have a perfect little white kitty too! Lol I dont eat blue cheese, but Munch loves any sort of cheese, except, apparently, smoked salmo flavoured cream cheese... told you all he was weird!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Lol, I'm gonna have a big list...

Doran's only weird thing is chips. Ms. Vickies S&V particularly. Someone *cough* taught him that they were yummy when he was very teeny....now no chips are safe. Lol

Our truly odd cat, food wise, is Jitzu. Here is my off-the-top-of-my-head list:

-Bread
-Bread dough
-Pizza
-Taquitos
-potatoes, any way. Mashed, cubed, in things like stew (which is a huge hit due to sauce AND potatoes)
-Any sort of sauce...literally ANY sauce.
-Any cooked vegetable...and has yet to turn any down
-bananas (which I find one of the weirdest ones...but she loves them)
-Banana bread (Which she goes absolutely crazy for; we literally cannot eat banana bread in our house. And it's the ONLY thing she's like that with)
-Pasta (or really any sort of carb/bread-like thing)
-She has attempted to eat orange peels before...We also found a whole banana with teeth marks in it, but only once...lol

I will confess that we occasionally give her things just to see if she'll eat them, but only a teeny bite, the size of a pea or smaller.

I didn't bother counting any sort of meat product, since I think those are fairly normal cat-thief fare, but she does LOVE anything meat-like. Wings are a particular favorite...I think it's the combo of sauce AND meat, lol.

Weird cat.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ha ha ha. He hasn't tried most of your list, Librarychick, though he won't eat bananas. He was stealing cereal yesterday... and was quite insistent about it!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Ha ha ha. He hasn't tried most of your list, Librarychick, though he won't eat bananas. He was stealing cereal yesterday... and was quite insistent about it!


Oh! I totally forgot cereal, milk, and anything that's in a glass that I don't want her to have!

And beer, but she prefers jack daniels (actually...she loves JD and coke. My BF has to never leave his glass unattended.)

I woke up one morning to find her VERY asleep on the couch, with beer all over the floor from her knocking the can over, and chips scattered around the house. Before I went to bed I specifically told my BF and his friends not to leave anything out....*sigh* She did teach that to Doran too, but after that once he's not interested in alcohol...lol.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

A friend of mine has a cat that will eat just about everything mentioned on this thread.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol beer he has not tried yet, though he does like drinking out of my glasses. He won't drink anything fizzy though, so pop is safe.

Mouse, however is a little lush! The first Christmas I had her she got an entire cup of coffee and Bailey's, rum and coke, beer, wine and port. we were constantly chasing her away feom the end tables!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

haha...I'm not sure if it is weird that kitties like human food or more weird if they don't. Kitchen is out of bound for ET, so I never will know if he will come get my food while I am preparing and eating. I didn't wanna have to watch ET day in day out to see what mischieve or danger he is getting into in the kitchen, so, out of bound.

Anyway, I do snack in the living hall while watching tele. Since early this year, he started begging for whatever goes into my mouth, some I will give him, most of which I don't, esp flavoured potatoe chips, twisties, chocolates, anything too salty or overly sweet. Moreover, I'm not too sure what is ok and what is not, so I rather play on the safe side. But he had eaten some french fries, fish, hotdog, cornflakes and cakes before, just that wee bit and when I said "no more", he won't insists. He turned his nose up on ice cream which I was more than glad he did. What he never once begged was "Durian", lol....which I can safely eat in the hall.


----------

